# Even more DIY stabilizers



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
Very nice. :thumbs_up Glad you took on the task of making your own stabilizer.

Do have a question here. For your threaded inserts. Could you comment on that part. How attached.


----------



## ckrich (Oct 14, 2009)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello
> Very nice. :thumbs_up Glad you took on the task of making your own stabilizer.
> 
> Do have a question here. For your threaded inserts. Could you comment on that part. How attached.


Thank you sir.:smile: I used a 5/16-24 coupling nut. Here are a couple of pics(sorry about the quality), one of the coupling nut alone, and one of it mounted on the 1" bolt with washers. After everything is tightened down, I grind the washers to match the I.D. of the copper pipe. Once I acheive the desired fit I just glue it in with a 2 part epoxy.


----------



## ckrich (Oct 14, 2009)

*Crap, forgot to attach the pics*

:darkbeer:


----------



## KillerD (Dec 18, 2009)

very cool! i'm so impressed by people who make there own stabs. I can't wait to try it out


----------



## bigredneck61088 (Oct 12, 2004)

nice job man!!!looks good


----------



## Stormforce (Jul 28, 2009)

well done. Looks just like a bought one (except for the gear shift knob), maybe to instill fear into your hunting quarry, you could use a skull gear knob !!! 










You could change gear knobs to suit different situations...

Mick.


----------



## ckrich (Oct 14, 2009)

Stormforce said:


> well done. Looks just like a bought one (except for the gear shift knob), maybe to instill fear into your hunting quarry, you could use a skull gear knob !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was actually looking for a skull knob when I found this one. I just couldn't pass on the weight adjustment capability, being that I haven't shot a long stabilizer before. But I doubt this will be the last that I make, so the skull knob is probably next on the list.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

wow they look extremely professional!


----------



## buckee (Sep 15, 2007)

Great job. You're a real handyman


----------



## krachall (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a generic question about stabilizers that I'd like to post here so as to lower the risk of offending some of the stab builders.

I'm a new shooter but from what I can see, the majority of stabilizers being sold by individuals on AT are just what you've done in this thread: A long, light tube with a 5/16 bolt on one end and a weight on the other.

Some of the are carbon fiber and some are other materials but they all boil down to exactly the same thing: A hollow rod with a weight on the end.

How do some of these custom stab builders justify a cost of over $80 for what looks like a relatively simple device. Is there that much more to it?


----------



## Dextreme (Jul 7, 2005)

krachall said:


> I have a generic question about stabilizers that I'd like to post here so as to lower the risk of offending some of the stab builders.
> 
> I'm a new shooter but from what I can see, the majority of stabilizers being sold by individuals on AT are just what you've done in this thread: A long, light tube with a 5/16 bolt on one end and a weight on the other.
> 
> ...


I think the difference is in the manufacturing costs. For instance an $80 stab may have machined components and may be hydro dipped, powder coated, or annodized. But I honestly think performance wise, a home made stabilizer can work just as well as commerical bought one. Plus building your own is fun. :wink:


----------



## MEsquivel (Aug 4, 2007)

These look great!!!!

I'm gonna have to give it a crack.
Very nice work!


----------



## Mathewsman222 (May 20, 2010)

If you could, or anyone, what size thread goes into the bow? it would be mush easier for me if you would just send me a pm. thanks


----------



## ckrich (Oct 14, 2009)

*Had some questions asked about the long stabizer...*

... so here are a couple additional pics of what's on the front. It's a truck shift knob I got from Wal-Mart. It can break down into three parts, further reducing the weight(exact weights are in earlier post), or it has an open cavity that you can place the object of your choice in to add weight.


----------



## Stormforce (Jul 28, 2009)

matthewsman,

The bolt / thread hole in the riser for the stabilizer is 5/16-32 UNF.


----------



## GusGus30125 (Mar 5, 2009)

Stormforce said:


> matthewsman,
> 
> The bolt / thread hole in the riser for the stabilizer is 5/16-32 UNF.


I think you mean 5/16-24. :thumbs_up


----------



## ckrich (Oct 14, 2009)

GusGus30125 said:


> I think you mean 5/16-24. :thumbs_up


Yessir, you got it right Gus:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## lthrnck03 (Feb 4, 2010)

what size copper tubing did you use?


----------



## ckrich (Oct 14, 2009)

lthrnck03 said:


> what size copper tubing did you use?


1/2" copper pipe


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

Yes, 1/2, but I'm wondering if one could find rigid 3/8"? I made a 1/2" one and really like it, but thinking the 3/8" might be more flexible to absorb more oscillation?

happy hunting, dv


----------



## ckrich (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm sure you can find some 3/8" somewhere, I just used what I had laying around. As far as the flexibility question I have no idea. If you want it to be a more flexible material you may look into the graphite option.


----------



## tmolina (Nov 20, 2005)

*ttt*

how did you attach the lead to the other end of your copper tube stabilizers? What did the lead weights weigh? Thanks
TM


----------



## ckrich (Oct 14, 2009)

tmolina said:


> how did you attach the lead to the other end of your copper tube stabilizers? What did the lead weights weigh? Thanks
> TM


PM sent


----------

